# TT RS Front & Rear Brakes Upgraded



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Front Brakes (Girodisc OEM Sized Replacement Rotors)*
Girodisc completed the OEM sized replacement rotors for the TT RS last Thursday and I picked up the prototype set on Friday on my way back from HPA. In the interest of time, I decided to not wait for them to sent the hats for anodizing or the rotor rings for zinc plating. I wanted to test them out at Portland International Raceway this weekend (Quattrofest). Girodisc did put rotor paint on there to check for temps. These rotors weigh 19.6lbs a piece which I believe is quite a bit lighter than stock. More importantly, they have much large vanes and are correctly directional. Just looking at these compared to stock tells me they will evacuate a lot more air (a rotor is also an air pump in a manner of speaking) and hence improve the cooling capacity of the rotors. They seem comparable to StopTech rotors in terms of the vane size. The stock ones look like they belong on the rear as the vane width is super narrow which make me think that even if you got more air to the center, it will not be able to evacuate it all out. The fit was perfect and I was able to use brand new Pagid RS-14 Blacks with 0.5mm Ti plates.




























*Rear Brakes (HPA BBK with integrated parking brake)*
Some of you may already know this, but I have been working with HPA Motorsports in Langley, British Columbia to have them fit their rear BBK on the TT RS. Their rear kit comprises of Baer T4 4-piston calipers, 330mm 2 piece rotors and a trick parking brake setup that uses a brake shoe type setup concentric with the aluminum hat of the rotor. I finally got up there this past Friday and they fitted the rear kit on the car. One fitment issue they ran into was with the driver side parking brake cable length that they worked around for me. When they get series production, I am sure they will sort this out.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice looking setup! I am actually in the market for new front rotors... Will HPA be selling the Girodisc rotors to the general public? Or should I contact Girodisc directly? Thank you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

hightechrdn said:


> Nice looking setup! I am actually in the market for new front rotors... Will HPA be selling the Girodisc rotors to the general public? Or should I contact Girodisc directly? Thank you


You should contact Girodisc directly for front rotors and tell them I sent you. I have the prototype set that Girodisc built last Thursday based on measurements on my car, but it would be great to get some interest out to them. I will be testing these out for the first time this coming weekend at Portland International Raceway. There is rotor paint on them so we can get some temp data.

HPA does the rear BBK so if you are interested in those, you can contact HPA. I will be testing these out at the coming track weekend and on the street (parking brake etc).


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

pal said:


> You should contact Girodisc directly for front rotors and tell them I sent you. I have the prototype set that Girodisc built last Thursday based on measurements on my car, but it would be great to get some interest out to them. I will be testing these out for the first time this coming weekend at Portland International Raceway. There is rotor paint on them so we can get some temp data.


Is there a specific contact out at Girodisc that we can reach out to? Thanks for your work on this. 

Dave


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 28, 2011)

They look GREAT!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

crew219 said:


> Is there a specific contact out at Girodisc that we can reach out to? Thanks for your work on this.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave - I dropped a note to Girodisc to see how they want to handle this. Once I hear back from them, I'll update this thread. That being said, its probably not the worst idea to start putting a list together and maybe float the idea of an initial group buy or something for the first production run they do - save a few bucks in the process. I am very motivated to figure out a good brake setup for the RS that does not break the bank and a front rotor that works with OEM calipers and does a better job of cooling (a rotor is basically an air pump in many ways) is a good first step. A rear upgrade may be overkill, but I like having a larger caliper out back to have better control over fine tuning brake bias etc. I will start an interest list for the HPA rear BBK as well and if we get enough interest, I can follow up with them as well.

Girodisc Front Rotors
(1) hightechrdn
(2) crew219

HPA Rear BBK Interest
-

Thanks MGuruX. HPA says they can even do an RS logo on the calipers


----------



## Icer Jo (May 17, 2012)

Girodisc Front Rotors
(1) hightechrdn
(2) crew219
(3) Icer Jo
HPA Rear BBK Interest
-

I'm a Golf R Owner who is definitely interested in a set of Rotors if the initial price is right I am in


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

Girodisc Front Rotors
(1) hightechrdn
(2) crew219
(3) Icer Jo
(4) nynative14

HPA Rear BBK Interest
-


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Rotors are going to be well over 1k for the pair. Idk if I would be willing to fork out 600+ more for a pair of rotors. Overall they look spectacular and will most like perform outstanding but price will be a major issue.


----------



## Icer Jo (May 17, 2012)

Going to have to omit myself, going a different Rotor route with my R and TT-RS calipers.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Rotors are going to be well over 1k for the pair. Idk if I would be willing to fork out 600+ more for a pair of rotors. Overall they look spectacular and will most like perform outstanding but price will be a major issue.


don't forget that once you have the hats you can just replace rings/hardware after that which brings the cost down quite a bit.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Rotors are going to be well over 1k for the pair. Idk if I would be willing to fork out 600+ more for a pair of rotors. Overall they look spectacular and will most like perform outstanding but price will be a major issue.


Is this estimate from Girodisc or just a personal guess?

I've noticed that most of their rotors are $800 for OE fitment, $1300 for upsized rotors with adapter brackets to space out the calipers.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Icer Jo said:


> Going to have to omit myself, going a different Rotor route with my R and TT-RS calipers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Mind sharing what direction you are going? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Under $1000 for a quality OEM sized front rotor setup with reasonably priced replacement friction discs would be great. 

(I can move this to a separate thread, if it is too OT...) 
Has anyone tried replacement hats/rotors from Tarox? Retail is in the $1200 range. I have a hook up with a US distributor, but there isn't a lot of markup once shipping is taken into account. In any case, I would rather deal with a US manufacturer for ease of replacement parts though. 

Looks like their US site is under maintenance, but here is a link to their UK site http://www.tarox.co.uk/product/front-tarox-brake-discs-audi-tt-rs-bespoke/


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Hi Folks - I am still testing the Girodisc rotors and they have not finalized pricing or manufacturing dates. I was at Portland International Raceway the first weekend of November. It was a rainy weekend but the couple of dry sessions I got, I was able to push the car for complete sessions without encountering fade. I am confident the extra air flow capability (and heat dissipation as a result) of these rotors played a part. More feedback to come once I get out on track again. I am signed up for Thunderhill in early January and may try to find an event before that as well. The one immediate benefit of these is the 8lbs per rotor less weight compared to stock (19.6lbs vs 27.6 stock) - that's quite the savings in unsprung mass.

In addition to these, the HPA BBK has most definitely changed the brake bias of the car with the rears doing more of their part now. Under hard braking, the car has noticeably less dive - I felt the car more or less stay flat now. This allows for a cleaner corner entry at speed and the outside front tire is happier for it. 

Overall, initial impressions after a track weekend are positive and I am happy to have brakes that seem to work the way I like on a high hp car like the RS.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

I'll take Icer Jo's place on the list as I'm definitely interested in front rotors. Any update to speak of?

Girodisc Front Rotors
(1) hightechrdn
(2) crew219
(3) nynative14
(4) EZ


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Hi EZ! The last I spoke to Girodisc, they were planning to make a small initial run. And once they sell those out, they will go from there. As for me, I have 2 days coming up at Thunderhill in January (9th weekend) so if it does not rain, I will get more data. At PIR, the couple of dry sessions that I did get the rotors got to about 900 def. F which is under what I was expecting.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

pal said:


> Hi EZ! The last I spoke to Girodisc, they were planning to make a small initial run. And once they sell those out, they will go from there. As for me, I have 2 days coming up at Thunderhill in January (9th weekend) so if it does not rain, I will get more data. At PIR, the couple of dry sessions that I did get the rotors got to about 900 def. F which is under what I was expecting.


Let us know if/when you hear more about pricing and availability for that initial batch of front rotors. Feedback from Thunderhill would be very much appreciated as well!

What type of pad are you running with the rear HPA BBK? The kit definitely looks cool through the wheel, but I would be very interested to compare the weights of the OEM setup (with good quality slotted rotors vs the HPA setup)... Don't get me wrong, if I had the spare cash a front and rear BBK kit would be awesome! Just trying to spend my "car hobby" funds wisely at this point.

I haven't heard of anyone really having heat issues with the OEM rear brakes, at least in a HPDE/track day type environment. I would think that one could even out the front to rear braking balance to a large extent by picking a rear pad compound with more bite/higher coefficient of friction at typical rear brake rotor temps. Forum member 996cab posted a lot of information and data on his brake upgrades a couple of years ago... I need to go reread his posts at some point.

Too bad the price of the Audi C5 RS6 rotors went up so much! The 034 kit it priced "okay", but it isn't a "great" deal now because of the rotors becoming so much more expensive :-(


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Has anyone used RacingBrake's rotors? They aren't custom sized for the car, they're actually slightly larger than stock and use a small spacer to shift the caliper just a little bit outward (380x32 mm vs. the stock 370x32).

I had one of their BBK on my R32. The calipers were complete garbage and I will never purchase calipers from them again, but the rotors seemed pretty solid.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

ZPrime said:


> Has anyone used RacingBrake's rotors? They aren't custom sized for the car, they're actually slightly larger than stock and use a small spacer to shift the caliper just a little bit outward (380x32 mm vs. the stock 370x32).
> 
> I had one of their BBK on my R32. The calipers were complete garbage and I will never purchase calipers from them again, but the rotors seemed pretty solid.


I've heard questionable things about RB myself, which is why I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on $1,500 rotors. What I read about Girodisc is mostly praise, so I'm definitely interested in them. My next track event is Jan 30th and I have a set of brand new OEM TT RS rotors in the garage. Guess I'll have to go with them and just take it easy if Girodisc isn't ready by then.

And pal - let Girodisc know that in addition to however many TT RS guys are interested in this, there is plenty of market from the GTI/R crowd that upgrade to the TT RS front calipers. :thumbup:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

EZ said:


> I'll take Icer Jo's place on the list as I'm definitely interested in front rotors. Any update to speak of?
> 
> Girodisc Front Rotors
> (1) hightechrdn
> ...


(5) lour32


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I need new replacement front rotors....


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Hi All - GiroDisc is making a few sets and will offer them at a small discount for people interested. This is primarily to get more of these out there for testing and get data before they make a general release. Since I don't know how many they plan to make for this initial run, its best to call them and get on the list. They mentioned that about three or four people have already called them. You can ask for Mike Owen and tell him I sent you (not sure if that's a good thing or not  )- a true car enthusiast and he obviously knows his rotors 

http://www.girodisc.com/


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

I exchanged emails with Mike last week and told him I was interested. He replied that they had one set unaccounted for, so I said put my name on them. My next track event is Jan 30, so I hope to have them by then. :thumbup:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice!! I hope they make a batch run of these.... I really need them....


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll be interested in a set of these soon as the stock ones act up. I just brought home a 2013 TT RS w/ 35K miles on it tonight, the dealer just did the brakes (all new rotors and pads) because the previous set were toast. 

I had stoptechs on my C5 vette because the stock ones warped so easily... the stoptechs were unwarpable, so I'll need a set of unwarpable rotors for the TT RS soon enough


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you're looking for a serious kit, I have a 390mm ceramic big brake kit for sale.
Only problem: I'm located in the Netherlands....


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

pal said:


> I have 2 days coming up at Thunderhill in January (9th weekend) so if it does not rain, I will get more data.


Any update for us pal?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder EZ. Unfortunately, I could not take the TT RS to Thunderhill. The state of the mountain passes on I-5 between Seattle and Willows, CA were not predicted to be in good state and all seasons were recommended and there was a requirement to carry snow chains. So I ended up taking my wife's car after scrambling to get that prepped on the week of the event. I am planning to attend >1 event in March and then likely at least one a month for the next few months so will definitely have data then. Sorry all!


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Bummer. My rotors are on their way so they will arrive in time for my track day coming Saturday. I'll update accordingly.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

EZ said:


> Bummer. My rotors are on their way so they will arrive in time for my track day coming Saturday. I'll update accordingly.


Great- looking forward to feedback.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Got my rotors in today and put them on the car. For the record, the stock rotors weigh 26.6 pounds, so these are saving about 7 lbs.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

pal said:


> Great- looking forward to feedback.


Feedback is all positive. Beat on these rotors for about 100 track miles yesterday and they stood up to the pounding. I had a slight vibration at the end of the braking zone, but it either got better or I noticed it less and less throughout the day - as it was very minor and wasn't the type of uh-oh-what's-wrong kind of vibration. Set a new personal best lap time with them, and they felt the same on my last hot lap of the day as they did on the first. Color me happy.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

What pads were you using?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Sorry for the delayed response. Hawk HPS (street) and Hawk DC-10 (track).


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

Any updates for these rotors?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Luxferro said:


> Any updates for these rotors?


I did 3 track days (1 at Portland Int'l Raceway, 2 at The Ridge Motorsports Park) in the last 2 weeks. The conditions were wet and dry but I did get to push the car. The dry sessions were up to 30 mins long and I did them fully and at pace. I am happy to report that I experienced no fade and the brakes were consistent and solid the entire time. I believe the GiroDisc rotors are doing a fine job at evacuating heat and in combination with the HPA rear BBK, the car stopped strong and flat. I am a happy camper.

As for orders, please just call GiroDisc. They did a batch of rotors so they may still have some in stock.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Two more track days - this time in the dry and weather in the 70's - and the brakes performed as well as I could expect. The limiting factor was tire grip  Oregon Raceway Park (ORP), clockwise one day and counter clockwise the next, is hard on the brakes, tires and suspension with the hardest braking zones being downhill and the brakes did not complain both days. 5 track days and I am still on the same brake fluid. GiroDisc is definitely doing its thing and the HPA rear BBK is doing its part. So far, I am a happy camper.

https://youtu.be/4gQ505L1osw


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Ordered a set of the rotors today, Pal thanks for your work and follow up communication to let us all know about this new rotor option. Mike was great!!! He said the current run will be ready to ship in approximately two weeks. 
Pal nice meeting you at the Auditron event a couple of weeks ago, I was in the White TTRS a couple of stalls down. This was my first track event and had a great time. Great group of people make up the Audi club, was nice to see so many TTRS's in one place.
One thing I determined is my next upgrades are going to mostly be addressing Braking and likely Tires and Wheels. I had plenty of power at least for my current level (or lack of) knowledge and ability. I did have one session where I experienced some brake fade right at the end of the session, after cooling down I was back to normal but I would like to avoid further issues hopefully without going too over to top. I'm hoping to get a few recommendations / thoughts on a couple of items. For this event I came with the following setup: 
•Stock Rotors F&R.
•Cobalt X2 Front pads.
•Carbotech 1521 (street compound) Rear pads.
•OEM Wheels with stock size Michelin PSS.
•Motul 600 Fluid.

First upgrades planned:
• Front Rotors, ordered.
• Cobalt X3 Rear pads.
• SS lines.
• New Brake fluid, this is where I'm looking for guidance, I have it narrowed to three likely choices, Endless 650, Motul 660 or Castrol SRF.
•Cantrell Brake Duct Kit.
• Possibly track 18x9.5 wheels with some 275 35 18 more track capable tires, the PSS's are great Street tires but I'm sure many other better choices for the track.

Thanks again.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

It was great to meet you TunaTT. My brake setup was great both days at Thunderhill so I am pretty happy with it. I am running Castrol SRF fluid, but I have heard good things about Endless as well. As for pads, I am a Pagid and Hawk fan. I am running Pagid Black (RS14) up front and Hawk HT-10 out back. I have also run Pagid Yellows (RS29) in the past and find them to be more friendly and last a bit longer than the RS14; I just wanted a bit more initial bite and hence started to try the Blacks. For wheels and tires I am running 18x9.5et52 and 275/35/18 MPSS - great setup and I don't worry about wet or dry conditions as these tires are great in both. They don't have as much ultimate grip as a Bridgestone RE-11 or Direzza ZII but get less greasy when hot.

Here are a few laps from a Sunday session at Thunderhill: https://youtu.be/7HHwMMJjBd8


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Appreciate the additional information and nice laps, that's another item I'm going to need, videoing the track sessions will be a great tool to assist in my education. Really looking forward to my next event.
Thanks again.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Mike from Giro emailed me. Replacement rotors are now available. Does anybody won't to get a group buy going? I would like to get them cheaper than $1,000 asking price...


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im in need of rotors now. light flashed last week. let me know


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

nynative14 said:


> Im in need of rotors now. light flashed last week. let me know


Ummm... you have a low rotor sensor?


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

no pads need change, changing rotors along with them. just read how that came out.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm trying to get an order in with Mike/Girodisc as well, but he has been horribly slow about replying to e-mails (multiple days pass after I send one before I hear back). I'm also interested in a set of *rear* 2-piece from Girodisc, but they don't make them yet. I'm hoping maybe we can convince them to go for it...

Our rear rotors are *not the same as a Golf R*. I'm going to post this again because it was news to me: _Our rear rotors are not the same as Mk6 Golf R._

The rotor _disc dimensions_ are the same (310x22) but the rotor offset / center hat is _different_. I'm not sure if this is due to a different wheel hub arrangement vs Golf R, or if Audi had some other reason to want to change where the disc centerline sat with regard to everything else. I'm also not sure if this different offset is accommodated for in the caliper attachment location at the hub, or if our calipers are actually a different p/n too, with a different "integrated mounting arm" to locate them correctly for our special rotor.

What this all means is that if Girodisc would produce a 2-pc "stock-upgrade" rear rotor, they would have a monopoly on that market. I'd much rather have floating slotted rotors on all 4 corners than the current mis-matched overheating garbage we get from Audi. :banghead:

[edited for more info]

We do share the exact same rear braking system with the TT-S though (rotors and calipers are the same). Any site (Racingline for example) that tells you a Golf R 2pc disc will fit a TTS is misinformed, the rotor offset / disc centerline is different.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Girodisc told me that if they have solid interest from 10 people, they could do a 2pc rear for us.

I did research last night, our rear rotor is the same as a TTS (it uses the same Audi P/N for rotor and caliper), so I would think that between RS and S owners we should be able to come up with 10 people who want 2pc rear rotors from a US-based company...


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*TT RS Front &amp; Rear Brakes Upgraded*

I am in for the fronts (group buy)...


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

lour32 said:


> I am in for the fronts (group buy)...


That is long past, this is an old thread.

Possible we could try to setup a new one for fronts but I don't know that we'd be able to get the price much lower.

I was trying to get interest for rears to be produced at all, so the car can have a matching set.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

TunaTT said:


> Ordered a set of the rotors today, Pal thanks for your work and follow up communication to let us all know about this new rotor option. Mike was great!!! He said the current run will be ready to ship in approximately two weeks.
> Pal nice meeting you at the Auditron event a couple of weeks ago, I was in the White TTRS a couple of stalls down. This was my first track event and had a great time. Great group of people make up the Audi club, was nice to see so many TTRS's in one place.
> One thing I determined is my next upgrades are going to mostly be addressing Braking and likely Tires and Wheels. I had plenty of power at least for my current level (or lack of) knowledge and ability. I did have one session where I experienced some brake fade right at the end of the session, after cooling down I was back to normal but I would like to avoid further issues hopefully without going too over to top. I'm hoping to get a few recommendations / thoughts on a couple of items. For this event I came with the following setup:
> •Stock Rotors F&R.
> ...


Update: Made the following changes from my last track event and tested yesterday at Thunderhill HOD event.
•Giro Disk Front Rotors (w/Cobalt X2's for track).
•JHM 335x22mm C5/RS6 rear slotted rotors / 034 bracket kit.
•034 SS Lines.
•Castrol SRF.
•Cobalt X3 Rear pads (track only).
Verdict - Preformed great, very pleased!!!!


----------

